# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Poezi dashurie humoristike

## BaseNameB

ej mundohuni te shkruani sa me shume poezi per te qeshur te mundeni  :lakuriq nate:  ahahahahhahaha

----------


## BaseNameB

po pse mer popull as edhe nje poezi nuk dini
uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Sheqerka

pershendetje bledi!
nuk e di por kjo qe do te shkruaj une nuk eshte poezi
por si tip barsalete ne lidhje me dashurine.Brenda apo jashte
temes po e shkruaj une njehere ;-)

DITARI I NJE GRUAJE!
E hene-      Hypa ne vapor
E marte-     Kapiteni me pa
E merkure- Ai me buzeqeshi
E enjte-      Me tha miremengjes
E premte-   Me ndoqi kemba-kembes
E shtune-   O ty,o permbysa vaporin me 500 veta
E diele-      Shpetova jeten e 500 vetave.

Perqafime,sheqerka :-)

----------


## BaseNameB

hahahhahah shuem flm dhe ju tjerte mos keni turp

----------


## durresaku

ishte nje barsalet 
ishte nje cun dhe do bente dashuri me nje goce dhe ajo e pa ne sy ky e pa ne sy dhe e beri dashuri
i vjen babai i saj ai e pa ne sy ky e pa ne sy dhe beri edhe me ate dashuri
i vjen mami dhe ajo po nje soj dhe beri edhe dashuri edhe me ate
i thote babai i ketij cunit po ti qenke i temerrshem mer cun dhe po e shikonete ne sy dhe ky cuni i thote e babe po me shef edhe ti ne sy mer :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
 hahhahahahhahahha


bye all

----------


## Erindi

Hahhahahahah Durresaku hahhaha

Degjoni NJe Barcalete Te bukur Fare

Shkuan Dy Shqiptare ne Itali Dhe po villshin nje banke Edhe kur dolen nga banka Po i gjimonte policia Edhe i tha nje polic
 :fantazma: ermati Figlio Di Put***-Tha njeri prej atyre 
Ik ti perpara se mua me Njohi

hahahhaha Ju pelqeu Hihihiih

ERINDI

----------


## coldly

shum poezi te mira hehehehehee
]

----------


## Dorontina

Vajza nga Italia

Kishte shku nji gocê nga shqiperia per te punu ne Itali,pas shum kohe vajza i ben telefon nanes me i dhe te reja.
Alo mami:... tani jam vendos ne Peskara...
Mami: Ani bija ime edhe ne gjasht vendosu pse jo.... vetem na sjell ca lek...

----------


## BaBa

> Vajza nga Italia
> 
> Kishte shku nji gocê nga shqiperia per te punu ne Itali,pas shum kohe vajza i ben telefon nanes me i dhe te reja.
> Alo mami:... tani jam vendos ne Peskara...
> Mami: Ani bija ime edhe ne gjasht vendosu pse jo.... vetem na sjell ca lek...


ahhahaahahhaahhahahah



dorontina bravo e meriton tjesh tek trriurat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Po e them edhe une nje barsalet:

ishte nje cun nga Sardenja e vuante nga depresioni e kshu donte te vriste veten. Prinderit te shqetesuar e çojne tek psikologu e psikologu e pyet kete djalin: 
-Pse do te vrasesh veten?
-Epo se jam shume i merzitur.
-A ke mundesi te me thuash nje dite kur ke qen me te vertete i lumtur?
-Po thote ky patjeter... Kur humbi delja e komshiut tim e ra ne nje grope afer shtepise sime, keshtu une therrita gjithe fshatin edhe beme qejf me delen:P
Doktori i çuditur e pyet perseri... -Po ndonje dite tjeter te lumtur ke?
-Po thote ky perseri... Kur po te e njejta grope ra gjyshi im e beme te njejten gje si me delen une edhe gjith fshati.
-Po mire, thote doktorri me thuaj nje dite te keqe tenden pra!
-Eh thote ky, kur rash vete ne ate grop...

_P. S te them te drejten mua s'me beri fort per te qesh, por ato qe ma treguan ngjashin te kenaqur fort e thash po jua them edhe juve i here, ca mendimi do keni_

----------


## [LoTi]

> Vajza nga Italia
> 
> Kishte shku nji gocê nga shqiperia per te punu ne Itali,pas shum kohe vajza i ben telefon nanes me i dhe te reja.
> Alo mami:... tani jam vendos ne Peskara...
> Mami: Ani bija ime edhe ne gjasht vendosu pse jo.... vetem na sjell ca lek...


E papar, kjo.

----------


## [Perla]

> -Po mire, thote doktorri me thuaj nje dite te keqe tenden pra!
> -Eh thote ky, kur rash vete ne ate grop...


Mos u tallni me fatkeqesine e tjetrit hahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------

